# Hedgehog divinity



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Well, we had snow days yesterday & today (woohoo!). My hubby's grandmother loves divinity & is in an assisted living facility far away. Thought I would use the time to make goodies to send to her. 
Anyway, any self respecting, hedgie addict won't waste a good opportunity. They didn't turn out like I had envisioned, but they taste good! :lol:


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

Cute! That'd be a great project for kids, too...


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Aww look at them, they look scrumious mmm  well done and such a lovely thought.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

They're adorable...you should make a cake, too, so you have a mama and litter. :lol:


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

Recipe? lol


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Mmmmm. They look awesome!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

HedgehogsAnonymous said:


> Recipe? lol


OK - but it's a bit of a pain, which is why I don't make it very often. 

DIVINITY
3 cups sugar
3/4 cup light corn syrup
1/2 cup water
2 egg whites
1 teaspoon almond extract
1 cup chopped pecans, walnuts or almonds
few slivered almonds for quills & ears

Melt sugar, corn syrup & water in a saucepan over medium heat until 248 degrees. Remove from the heat & let cool to 220 degrees. 
While it's cooling, beat egg whites with mixer on high speed until soft peaks form (about 1-2 minutes). Gradually add syrup in a fine stream to the egg whites, while mixing on medium speed. 
Once all the syrup has been incorporated into the egg whites, add the almond extract. Then beat the eggs on medium speed for about 20-25 minutes, or until the mixture starts to become dryer looking. Add nuts & stir to blend. Drop by tablespoons onto waxed paper.
Decorate with almond slivers.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Yummy! and cute!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

You have my address. I'll be checking my mail box often. :mrgreen:


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiice. Think I'll use little pretzel sticks instead for quills though.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You did such an awesome job on those and Divinity is super hard to make on top of it, I'm impressed  With the humidity down south it seems like the job is even harder.


----------

